# OnlineKeyStote Betrug!!!!!!!!!



## Disaster331 (17. Juni 2012)

OnlieKeysStore, Besser Nicht !!!!
Schönnen guten Tag liebes Forum u.
Kalypso Team.

Ich bin ziemlich sauer über den onlinekeystore

OnlineKeyStore - The 21st Century Way To Play,...

Auf dieser Seite hab ich folgendes angebot erworben
Port Royal 3 für nur 19.99€.

http://www.onlinekeystore.com/Port-Royal...nload.html

Ich wollte genau das was hier alle wollen, Port Royal 3 Big Grin
also schlug ich zu und dachte mir, da kannste nix falsch machen.
Falsch nachdem ich über paypal überwiesen habe bekamm ich auch das Game.
Installation schön auf Deutsch Klasse dacht ich mir, nach dem ersten Start kamm sogleich die Ernüchterung. Von wegen Deutsch der scheiss war alles auf Englisch!!!!!
Ich verweisse mal auf dem Thread

http://forum.kalypsomedia.com/showthread...ht=Sprache

Nun hab ich Problemme mit dem Support. Der sich nach drei Tagen immer noch nicht meldet, weill ich denen geschrieben hab das Sie bitte die richtige Deutsche Version wie es in der Languages angegeben war (English, French, German, Spanish) uploden sollten oder bitte meine bestellung stonieren sollen!!! Wie zu erwarten kam keine Rückmeldung.

Holt euch das Spiel besser aus dem Saturn u. co oder Steam!!

auch wenn es nur 20 Öcken sind nenne ich es schlicht und glat Betrug!!!
Ich zahle etwas für was ich was anderes bekomme.

Desswegen liebe Community macht nicht denn gleichen Fehler wie Ich!

eventuelle schreibfehler könnt ihr gerne für euch behalten


----------



## Disaster331 (17. Juni 2012)

So und das Ende des debakels war so......
Nachdem ich den Support angeschrieben habe und dennen sagte das in der Game language angabe English, French,German,Spain
stand hier mal das Foto.Ich hatte vorher zum Glück ein Screenshot gemacht : )

Bilder Upload - Kostenlos Fotos & Bilder hochladen

Hatten die doch glatt die Game Language information dannach geändert gucktmal hier!!!

http://www.onlinekeystore.com/Port-Royal...nload.html

Was für ein Frechheit und hier mal eine Kopie was ich dennen geschrieben hab. Die letzte antwort von denen treibt mich zur Weissglut!!!

Meine Frage......(ja mein English ist eingerostet aber man sollte verstehen was ich will Smile
Posted on: 12 June 2012 07:47 PM
What the Subtitle Say,

I bought Port Royal 3 and i´m German, but the game is in English!!!
not in German not in Fresh or Spanish

http://www.onlinekeystore.com/Port-Royal...nload.html

But in Game information stand >>>>> Languages English, French, German, Spanish
I install the game for the third time, but you can´t change the languages!!
It is the English Version!!! not the German Version!
The installer is in German but the game is in English.

Or change the game Information for other people
Please cancle my Order! My english is bad, i understud nothing of the half game -.- !

Thank you very much

Posted on: 12 June 2012 07:58 PM
Or alternative please upload the German Version! Smile
Thanks

Support Antwortete
Bilal Ahmed .
First Line Support Staff
Posted on: 14 June 2012 02:32 PM
Hello,

You checked game language menu?

Please rate & review my support.
Regards,
Support Executive,
OnlineKeyStore.com.

Meine Antwort
Posted on: 14 June 2012 03:07 PM

The installation is of German but the game is in Englisch
I've reinstalled four times, but it dont gave game language menu. Sad
It is ther English Version i cant´change the language.

Please test it and than you can see that the game language is englsih
and you cant chage it

Als keine Rückmeldung kam schrieb ich....
Posted on: 16 June 2012 12:41 AM

Who is the problem to cancel my Order??
This is not my fault!!!
you have specified the wrong language!


SUpport Antwortete ich Flippe aus!!!!
Bilal Ahmed .
First Line Support Staff
Posted on: 16 June 2012 10:37 AM
Hello,

Check the sale page, it clearly says "English" http://www.onlinekeystore.com/Port-Royal...nload.html




Please rate & review my support.
Regards,
Support Executive,
OnlineKeyStore.com.


So ich bin richtig Sauer über diese Seite, und bitte bitte jeder der das liest holt euch keinen KEY beim ONLINEKEYSTORE das ist reiner Betrug!!!!!!!!!!
Ich glaube ich schade denen mehr wenn ich andere davor warne als wenn ich meine 20 euro zurück kriege.
Vielen Dank

eventuelle schreibfehler könnt ihr gerne für euch behalten


----------



## MICHI123 (17. Juni 2012)

Online Key Stores  das Wort stinkt schon nach Betrug. Ich kaufe nie ein Spiel außerhalbs Steam, Saturn (wenn die Folie intakt sein sollte..) oder Amazon ^^

Außerdem, englisch ist doch hundert mal besser als Deutsch. (außer vlt. bei Ausnahmen wie Diablo 3, wo die Deutsche Vertonung wirklich üebrragend ist) Aber zB CoD auf Deutsch, das ist ja der letzte Krampf, wenn die Marines auf Deutsch sprechen 



Disaster331 schrieb:


> eventuelle schreibfehler könnt ihr gerne für euch behalten


 
So viel Platz habe ich auf meinen Rechner nicht


----------



## MisterSmith (17. Juni 2012)

MICHI123 schrieb:


> ..Saturn (wenn die Folie intakt sein sollte..) ...


 Dir ist aber hoffentlich klar, dass die sehr wahrscheinlich Geräte haben, um die Spiele erneut in eine Folie schweißen zu können?


----------



## Enisra (17. Juni 2012)

Ach ne, Online Keystore und nicht seriös 
Mal ehrlich, aber die Läden sind in etwa das Digitale Analog zu so Vietnamesen die einem (betont) originale Malboros ohne Steuermarke auf der Straße andrehen wollen


----------



## Keksautomat (18. Juni 2012)

Wenn die kein Impressum haben oder sonstwo außerhalb Europas sitzen gibst du denen echt deine Paypal Daten und erwartest 100% garantierte Angaben?
Selbst schuld.
Nächstes mal nicht vom Preis blenden lassen sondern lieber erstmal Allgemein über Keyshops informieren und nochmal nachdenken bevor man den Kaufen Button klickt.
Alternative (und immer besser als direkt über einen Keyshop)-> einen CD Key für Steam o.ä über eBay suchen. Dort hocken die meisten auch, dafür hast du dort den Käuferschutz.

Gruß


----------



## Rabowke (18. Juni 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Dir ist aber hoffentlich klar, dass die sehr wahrscheinlich Geräte haben, um die Spiele erneut in eine Folie schweißen zu können?


... ich glaub, es geht primär um das geöffnet im Sinne von "Key notiert + Medium kopiert!".


----------



## Rabowke (18. Juni 2012)

Keksautomat schrieb:


> [...] Dort hocken die meisten auch, dafür hast du dort den Käuferschutz.
> Gruß


Mit deinem Text mit PayPal und selbst schuld hast du ja nicht ganz unrecht, und ich sehe das genauso.
Allerdings der von mir zitierte Teil: was nützt dir der Käuferschutz? Er hat ja den Key + Spiel an sich erhalten, wo sich natürlich die Frage stellt, woher hat er das Spiel ... wenn ganze CDs / DVDs vom Key-Anbieter direkt zum Download angeboten werden, z.B. torrent, sollte man schon stutzig werden.

Nur "leider" scheint sein Key eben nur für US zu sein und ob bei sowas der Käuferschutz einspringt? Ich bezweifel es ...


----------



## MisterSmith (18. Juni 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... ich glaub, es geht primär um das geöffnet im Sinne von "Key notiert + Medium kopiert!".


 Als ich damals Gothic 1 gekauft hatte, war dass das letzte Spiel was die da hatten, Verpackung war nicht verschweißt und der Verkäufer hatte sich auch gewundert. 

Ich dachte mir schon, dass es wohl ein Kunde zurückgegeben hat. Der Datenträger hatte einen leichten Defekt, ich konnte den aber nach mehrmaligen Versuchen erst auf die Festplatte und dann auf eine andere CD kopieren/brennen.

Was ich damit sagen will, heutzutage wird es nicht unüblich sein, dass wenn der Verkäufer eine offene Verpackung sieht, dann diese einfach wieder in  eine Folie einschweißt, ohne sich groß dabei etwas zu denken.

Meistens kann man das aber erkennen, wenn man das Spiel mit anderen vergleicht, eine Folie die ich vor ca. einem Jahr sah war zumindest eine andere als bei den restlichen Spielen(des gleichen Spiels).


----------



## Rabowke (18. Juni 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Was ich damit sagen will, heutzutage wird es nicht unüblich sein, wenn der Verkäufer eine offene Verpackung sieht, dass der r diese wieder in  eine Folie einschweißt, ohne sich groß dabei etwas zu denken.


Wir sprachen aber weiter oben von der Rücknahme durch einen Verkäufer. 

D.h. wenn ich Verkäufer bei MM / Saturn / Gamestop wäre, würde ich mich weigern ein geöffnetes Spiel vom Kunden zurückzunehmen. Gründe habe ich oben geschrieben: heute reicht ja schon in 90% der Fälle der CD Key aus, um ein Spiel bei Steam zu 'registrieren' und dann eine Vollversion zu erhalten, die Spieldaten selbst kann man sich ja aus obskuren Quellen besorgen, so wie der TE.


----------



## MisterSmith (18. Juni 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wir sprachen aber weiter oben von der Rücknahme durch einen Verkäufer. ...


 Das war doch eine Antwort von mir auf den Anfang der Aussage 'ich kaufe nie ein Spiel...'? 

Damit wollte ich nur sagen, dass man sich alleine darauf nicht verlassen kann.

EDIT: Meine Güte ist mein Deutsch heute schlecht.


----------



## Keksautomat (18. Juni 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Mit deinem Text mit PayPal und selbst schuld hast du ja nicht ganz unrecht, und ich sehe das genauso.
> Allerdings der von mir zitierte Teil: was nützt dir der Käuferschutz? Er hat ja den Key + Spiel an sich erhalten, wo sich natürlich die Frage stellt, woher hat er das Spiel ... wenn ganze CDs / DVDs vom Key-Anbieter direkt zum Download angeboten werden, z.B. torrent, sollte man schon stutzig werden.
> 
> Nur "leider" scheint sein Key eben nur für US zu sein und ob bei sowas der Käuferschutz einspringt? Ich bezweifel es ...


 
Die Chancen sind aber teutlich höher, dass du problemlos dein Geld zurück bekommst. Das hätte zumindest bei mir höhere Priorität als einen Ersatz Key zu erhalten. (Wie hoch ist die Chance, dass der zweite Key auch nicht funktioniert)


----------



## BiJay (18. Juni 2012)

Keine Ahnung, wie das bei Port Royale 3 ist, aber hast du mal probiert,  den Key bei Steam zu aktivieren? Vielleicht kannst dann darüber ein  deutsches Spiel bekommen.


----------



## MICHI123 (19. Juni 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Dir ist aber hoffentlich klar, dass die sehr wahrscheinlich Geräte haben, um die Spiele erneut in eine Folie schweißen zu können?


Ich meine halt, dass sich da keiner nen Key rausgeschrieben hat und damit das Game online registriert hat.
Aber auf die Idee, dass die bei Saturn so dreist sind und die Dinger wieder zuschweißen wenn die im Laden geöffnet worden sind, bin ich nicht gekommen xD die müssen doch wissen dass bei den Steam und  Multiplayerspielen die Keys geklaut werden...


----------



## MisterSmith (19. Juni 2012)

MICHI123 schrieb:


> Ich meine halt, dass sich da keiner nen Key rausgeschrieben hat und damit das Game online registriert hat.
> Aber auf die Idee, dass die bei Saturn so dreist sind und die Dinger wieder zuschweißen wenn die im Laden geöffnet worden sind, bin ich nicht gekommen xD die müssen doch wissen dass bei den Steam und  Multiplayerspielen die Keys geklaut werden...


 War nicht bei Saturn, sondern bei Expert, nur um das klarzustellen, also 100% sicher bin ich bei Saturn nicht, aber ich würde trotzdem die Folien vergleichen.


----------



## Viper0201 (20. Juni 2012)

Also ich weiß gar nicht wo das Problem sein soll. Du hast das bekommen was du wolltest. Ein Key Store verkauft Keys - nicht mehr nicht weniger - und wenn du keine Ahnung hast wie du an ein Image kommst bist du selber schuld.


----------



## Crysisheld (23. Juni 2012)

Pff also nen neues Spiel für 19 EUR was willst du denn mehr, wenn du es unbedingt auf deutsch haben willst musst du es halt bei Amazon, MediaMarkt, Saturn etc holen. 

Immer dieses Genöle von Leuten die Pfennigfuchser sind, sich dann aber beschweren, weil ja die Sprache in englisch ist. Oh man als ich früher angefangen habe mit dem Computerspielen, gab es keine deutschen Versionen. Da war alles englisch. 

Tja aber heute wird einem in der Schule wohl wirklich nichts mehr beigebracht...


----------



## Gwenderon (24. Juni 2012)

Nun ja, so kann mans auch nicht sehen alleine - aber ich find auch englisch gehört zum gamen dazu, man kommt auch kaum umhin.


----------



## Crysisheld (25. Juni 2012)

Gwenderon schrieb:


> Nun ja, so kann mans auch nicht sehen alleine - aber ich find auch englisch gehört zum gamen dazu, man kommt auch kaum umhin.


 
Ja aber die deutschen Versionen sind einfach doof, die Synchro ist oft richtig schlecht, nicht immer aber zu oft bin ich von der deutschen Version enttäuscht worden, dann immer diese Schnitte bei Action Titeln nee sorry entweder die Importversion oder gar nicht IMHO


----------



## Sheggo (25. Juni 2012)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Ja aber die deutschen Versionen sind einfach doof, die Synchro ist oft richtig schlecht, nicht immer aber zu oft bin ich von der deutschen Version enttäuscht worden, dann immer diese Schnitte bei Action Titeln nee sorry entweder die Importversion oder gar nicht IMHO


 Dass er kein englisch kann, hat er ja oben schon bewiesen 

@Disaster331
Klar ist es dumm gelaufen, aber du kannst eigentlich froh sein, dass du überhaupt einen funktionierenden Key bekommen hast... Ich hab da ne ähnliche Meinung wie andere hier: wenn du nur die Hälfte bezahlst, kannst du auch nur die Hälfte bekommen!
Wie Leute immer jeden Pfennig knausern und sich dann beschweren, dass sie nicht noch die Füße geküsst bekommen 

Aber da hast du was fürs Leben gelernt: Qualität kostet!


----------



## McDrake (25. Juni 2012)

Also das Englisch im Startposting liest sich ein wenig Loddarisch


Kurz zum Thema "Folie"
Es kann auch sein, dass die Originalfolie beim Transport beschädigt wurde und man einfach das ganze mit einer neuen Folie verschweisst.


----------



## stawacz (26. Juni 2012)

also die die sagen online keystores taugen nichts haben einfach keine ahnung,,sorry das ich so direkt bin aber es ist so

ich kauf meine spiele mitlerweile seit zwei jahren in derartigen shops,und hatte bisher nich einmal probleme...es dürften mitlerweile um die dreißig spiele sein...

was es aber sicher gibt,sind schwarze schafe,,


ich hab daher meine beiden festen shops,,wie gesagt,bisher null probleme,und da gibts auch gleich einen livechat ohne langes email gewarte,,wenn ich bedenke was ich in den jahren an kohle gesparrt habe
fast2play.de - Hauptseite

<Link zu Powerleveling Seiten entfernt>


----------



## Enisra (26. Juni 2012)

öhm, den letzten Link würde ich Löschen ...

ansonsten würde ich aber eher auf einen Artikel in der letzten bzw. jetzt dann bald vorletzten PCGH zum Thema Keys verweisen


----------



## Crysisheld (26. Juni 2012)

stawacz schrieb:


> also die die sagen online keystores taugen nichts haben einfach keine ahnung,,sorry das ich so direkt bin aber es ist so
> 
> ich kauf meine spiele mitlerweile seit zwei jahren in derartigen shops,und hatte bisher nich einmal probleme...es dürften mitlerweile um die dreißig spiele sein...
> 
> ...


 
Also dein fast2play Shop ist ein Scheissladen - sorry dass ich so direkt bin. Keys die sie wohl nicht von Russenversionen bekommen werde teurer als im MediaMarkt die Boxed Version verkauft - siehe Diablo3. Modern Warfare und Battlefield sind die Russ. Versionen ich muss also erst umstellen und dann den kompletten deutschen bzw. englischen Content nochmal laden - ist echt ne Option *lol* 

Gut vielleicht sparst du dadurch Geld - aber hast du schon mal daran gedacht, dass wenn deutsche Kunden jetzt alle nur noch Russen Keys kaufen, der Publisher einfach mal sagen könnte: "Ach wenn die in D alle die russischen Keys kaufen, veröffentlichen wir in D einfach gar nicht mehr" oder "Hey in D wird eh nicht veröffentlicht, wir brauchen keine Lokalisierung mehr machen und sparen Geld" cool eh? Oh man na hoffentlich können die ganzen Keystore Käufer wenigstens Englisch  

Schönen Abend noch


----------



## stawacz (27. Juni 2012)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Also dein fast2play Shop ist ein Scheissladen - sorry dass ich so direkt bin. Keys die sie wohl nicht von Russenversionen bekommen werde teurer als im MediaMarkt die Boxed Version verkauft - siehe Diablo3. Modern Warfare und Battlefield sind die Russ. Versionen ich muss also erst umstellen und dann den kompletten deutschen bzw. englischen Content nochmal laden - ist echt ne Option *lol*
> 
> Gut vielleicht sparst du dadurch Geld - aber hast du schon mal daran gedacht, dass wenn deutsche Kunden jetzt alle nur noch Russen Keys kaufen, der Publisher einfach mal sagen könnte: "Ach wenn die in D alle die russischen Keys kaufen, veröffentlichen wir in D einfach gar nicht mehr" oder "Hey in D wird eh nicht veröffentlicht, wir brauchen keine Lokalisierung mehr machen und sparen Geld" cool eh? Oh man na hoffentlich können die ganzen Keystore Käufer wenigstens Englisch
> 
> Schönen Abend noch


 

du scheinst dich gut auszukennen und bis auf die blizzard titel seh ich da nix zum vollpreis,aber gut,laber mal  las smich raten,du arbeitest bei MM?


----------



## Crysisheld (28. Juni 2012)

stawacz schrieb:


> du scheinst dich gut auszukennen und bis auf die blizzard titel seh ich da nix zum vollpreis,aber gut,laber mal las smich raten,du arbeitest bei MM?




um ehrlich zu sein, ich habe nur kurz diablo3 angesehen. ich muss mich nebenbei noch um das Geldverdienen kümmern, da habe nicht so viel zeit mich ausgiebig mit diesem Shop zu befassen, da ist mir mein eigener Shop wichtiger


----------



## stawacz (29. Juni 2012)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> um ehrlich zu sein, ich habe nur kurz diablo3 angesehen. ich muss mich nebenbei noch um das Geldverdienen kümmern, da habe nicht so viel zeit mich ausgiebig mit diesem Shop zu befassen, da ist mir mein eigener Shop wichtiger


 

ganz schwach,,weißte aber selber oder

schönen tag noch


----------



## grorg (1. Juli 2012)

Rabowke schrieb:


> D.h. wenn ich Verkäufer bei MM / Saturn / Gamestop wäre, würde ich mich weigern ein geöffnetes Spiel vom Kunden zurückzunehmen.


Rechtlich meist nicht zulässig .


----------



## Alraen (1. Juli 2012)

Moin Moin!

Naja, mir fällt auf wie hier alle vom Thema abkommen.

Bei jeglicher Vernunft, ich denke doch der Threadsteller ist sich in jeder Hinsicht klar, das da ein
gewisses Risiko bei den angeblich seriösen Keystores gibt.

Wie auch immer, google doch mal ein wenig, wie bereits geschrieben wurde, was ist mit einer Registrierung bei z.B. Steam?
Was wäre mit einem Deutschpatch? , sind keine Untertitel vorhanden? etc.

Wo ein Wille ist ist auch ein Weg 

Liebe Grüße
Alraen.


----------

